# BSNL 3G vs RELIANCE NETCONNET vs TATA PHOTON



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 31, 2009)

Can anyone review and help me choose from these three. I know the Photon speed is really bad here and Netconnect is little better but no good, i havent seen bsnl 3g. I want to know which would give me better value for money and good connectivity. 
I also need to know what is the download limit in Netconnect "unlimited" offer which costs around 800 bucks, right. 
Please, it would be great if someone can give info of the charges and tariffs.


----------



## pushkar (Nov 1, 2009)

I am using Netconnect since yesterday and the speeds are really good. I am getting about 120-140 KB/s maximum download speed. AFAIK, there is no unlimited plan of Netconnect. I am paying 1049 for 3 GB day usage and 10 GB night usage. If they say unlimited, it most certainly has Fair Usage Policy of 15 GB. It must be written somewhere on the leaflets.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok , thnks or the reply. Yes  i meant nes i meant tne same FPU, its some 800 pm.


----------

